# Funny hen with floppy comb?



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a mystery hen with a huge floppy comb! She has fresh water and food and they free range all afternoon. None of the other hens or rooster have floppy combs, but I am more concerned with what kind of chicken she is... Any ideas? She is 5 months old and the smallest of my 5 chicks.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

My iPods not working so I can't see the pic but is she all white? Some breeds do have floppy combs so no need to worry. As long as its red it means she's healthy


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

She is brown with some gold around her hear, neck, and chest. It is red, but not as dark as my roosters.


----------



## lauranickerson (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm thinking it is a brown leghorn. Leghorns are generally smaller and have floppy combs a lot of the time. Hope this helps.


----------

